# Nail Avulsion - Avulsion of nail & nail



## kumeena (Nov 23, 2012)

Avulsion of nail & nail plate is it  mean same? 11730 Is it correct code?

Have a nice weekend


----------



## Donna T (Nov 26, 2012)

There is a difference.  If you are removing the nail/nail plate you would use an avulsion code 11730 but if you are removing the nail/nail matrix you would use an excision code 11750.


----------



## kumeena (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

